# Strangles confirmed in the North East



## Custard Cream (6 February 2014)

Seaton Delavel has a confirmed case of strangles.

Lane Farm Equestrian, which is 5 miles away have closed down all comps and hires to help stop the spread. Very wise decision, hope other yards follow suit.


----------



## weebarney (6 February 2014)

Somewhere in ponteland either has it or suspected.


----------



## leflynn (6 February 2014)

Milbourne north of ponteland has a suspected case and the case at Tanfield is expected to get the all clear this friday apparently
Newcastle riding club have cancelled DR @ kirkley this weekend as have pastures new


----------



## Vodkagirly (6 February 2014)

My facebook was filled with places cancelling training/events today so hopefully it will be contained. The yard in Seaton deleval are behaving very responsibly.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2014)

C**p no chance of persuading MrGS of not going hunting .
Will have to just keep my fingers crossed .


----------



## leflynn (7 February 2014)

Also confirmed at Rudchester nr Heddon on the wall


----------



## Goldenstar (7 February 2014)

This is not sounding  good .


----------



## weebarney (7 February 2014)

I'm going to go into hiding til it blows over


----------



## BroadfordQueen (8 February 2014)

Ditto weebarney. Our yards on lockdown- better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## orionstar (8 February 2014)

Localised outbreaks like this have been happening for years in the North East as in other areas in the country. Do you think it's the influence of social media recently that has prompted all the postings on here and in Facebook, because I can't remember this happening when other competition yards or BHS training yards have had it in the past?


----------



## leflynn (8 February 2014)

leflynn said:



			Also confirmed at Rudchester nr Heddon on the wall 

Click to expand...

It seems this one was false....  Lots of places are hanging low until it blows over


----------



## karsteine (9 February 2014)

There is only ONE case of Strangles at the moment confirmed by TWO different vet practices, Robson and Presscott http://www.vetcentremorpeth.co.uk/EquineEquineSpeak1505.html
the other Cheviot vets http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cheviot-Vets/132230590239115?fref=ts
There is a lot of rumours and scare mongering going on right now, and lot of people saying its breaking out all over the place.
I would advise anyone to phone there local equine vet and get confirmation from them what areas are affected like i did, as the rumours are getting out of hand to a point people are now telling other horse owners and riders not to go out hacking even though they are mile out from the true confirmed out break in Seaton Delaval.


----------



## angelish (21 February 2014)

there has been another confirmed case at kirkley hall collage today 
it was posted on the BD facebook page earlier today as they have obviously decided to cancel there next BD comp


----------



## kal40 (17 March 2014)

Hiya

Has anyone heard any updates about the strangles outbreak?  I heard it was a Bedlington last week haven't heard anything since.

Kx


----------



## Vodkagirly (17 March 2014)

Lane Farm have confirmed they have a case and are on lockdown other than that just heard rumors.


----------



## angelish (20 March 2014)

there has been another case confirmed today at kirkley and there is also another outbreak at hollywell 
hope all those with poorly horses are doing ok 

please be careful everyone else as there are a few irresponsible , selfish dimwits still out hacking and poss competing too


----------

